# 54 Megapixel Full Frame Sensor with 2460 focusing points!!!



## expatinasia (Jun 24, 2014)

Seems like SAR has already picked up on the Canon rumours of a new sensor.

I do not know if he was joking, but he says that: 



> All I can tell you know is that I heard about a 54 Full Frame Megapixel sensor from Sony (with 2460 focusing points (no joke!) and the focusing area covers 78% of the entire sensor). It was actually planed for a 2015 release but maybe Canon will make them change those plans…





Not sure if it is just very quiet in the rumour website business at the moment, and they have all agreed to throw a little spice into the mix, but it looks like Photokina could be a very interesting show to attend.

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/canon-to-start-a-new-sensor-tech-war-in-september/


----------



## tayassu (Jun 24, 2014)

WTF?!!! 
I will not believe such things as long as I do not see them with my own eyes.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

only 54MP? My PC is dying when PP A7R files


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 24, 2014)

3 levels of 18Mpixels ?


----------



## COBRASoft (Jun 24, 2014)

Focus point 986 is broken, what to do now?

Seriously?


----------



## docsmith (Jun 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> only 54MP? My PC is dying when PP A7R files



Dylan...I was wondering, is that why you moved off of the A7R and got the 1DX? Sorry if I missed the discussion in another thread....


----------



## Palettemediaproduktion (Jun 24, 2014)

If this rumor proves to be real we might expect to see a 20 megapixel version of the sensor on the 7D II. If they decide to have the same pixel size on both crop and FF that is.

Would make sense to start off with crop versions to have more time perfecting the internal handing of the greater data flow on the FF models to come. And buy some time. They might even do like with the Canon C100. Incorporate hidden tech that will be used on coming models and open it up with a upgrade later on.


----------



## tron (Jun 24, 2014)

Only 2460 focusing points ? If it does not have 2470 points at least it is useless... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 24, 2014)

Things are heating up now. A 54MP sensor on any camera is going to be real tempting (as long as it's less than $5,000).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

docsmith said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > only 54MP? My PC is dying when PP A7R files
> ...



Still have the 7r. The X handles larger lenses better.


----------



## tron (Jun 24, 2014)

tron said:


> Only 2460 focusing points ? If it does not have 2470 points at least it is useless... ;D ;D ;D



OH, BY THE WAY: The number of focusing points has to be ODD in order to have a central one :


----------



## TeT (Jun 24, 2014)

any chance they will bring back the split screen focusing aid?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

TeT said:


> any chance they will bring back the split screen focusing aid?



You might as well create a poll for that.


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Jun 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Same config here.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 24, 2014)

tron said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Only 2460 focusing points ? If it does not have 2470 points at least it is useless... ;D ;D ;D
> ...



Only if the focus points are symmetrical. For a counterexample, consider three points in a triangle, with a fourth point in the center.


----------



## tron (Jun 25, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


Technically true but without any purpose. Anyway I still insist in a camera having at least 2470 points (ehhmm 2471 ;D ;D ;D )


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 25, 2014)

tron said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



In that case, I insist on it being 2473 so that it is also a prime number.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 25, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> > All I can tell you know is that I heard about a 54 Full Frame Megapixel sensor from Sony (with 2460 focusing points (no joke!) and the focusing area covers 78% of the entire sensor). It was actually planed for a 2015 release but maybe Canon will make them change those plans…



That would be a D4x sensor


----------



## Aglet (Jun 25, 2014)

.. merely a FF version of the very good crop sensor in the D7100/5300/3300


----------



## benperrin (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems a bit of a stretch. I wouldn't mind a camera in the 45ish MP range however. But others have said that's definitely not enough focus points! ;D What are these? Focus points for ants? It needs to be at least 3 times bigger!


----------



## GaryJ (Jun 25, 2014)

tron said:


> Only 2460 focusing points ? If it does not have 2470 points at least it is useless... ;D ;D ;D


+1


----------



## aj1575 (Jun 25, 2014)

My camera has about 16 million focus points and covers 80% of the sensor area.


----------



## MLfan3 (Jun 25, 2014)

SAR may be fun to follow , but it is always exaggerating things and always want to generate some meaningless forum fight by using extremely aggressive wording, so I think it is better take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 27, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> SAR may be fun to follow , but it is always exaggerating things and always want to generate some meaningless forum fight by using extremely aggressive wording, so I think it is better take it with a grain of salt.



That sort of thing is just completely unnecessary over here, all you have to do is say "7D2" and another 15 page thread pops up.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 27, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Seems like SAR has already picked up on the Canon rumours of a new sensor.
> 
> I do not know if he was joking, but he says that:
> 
> ...



And let me guess...with all those focus points...it still back focusses and misses the target?


----------

